# F10/11 coding video from USB like mp4, avi and others



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi folks

Did anyone of you manage (either to to code or stock) watching video files from USB or iPod with the "old" CIC navigation?

I can chose mp4 files from my USB stick, but not avi, mkv or others. When I chose a mp4 file, I can hear the sound, but the picture is not visible. DVD works great, but I am tired to burn all the time...

I have coded the following:

HU_CICHB_3003_CDMM_USB_VIDEO to both

HU_CICHB_3000_CDMM_VIDEO to aktiv

Thanks for your feedback
Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

332701 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Did anyone of you manage (either to to code or stock) watching video files from USB or iPod with the "old" CIC navigation?
> 
> ...


For CIC you can not play video from 6FL USB Port as there is no Video connection from it to the Head Unit.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Shawn.

I assume it is also not possible to use an iPod Classic to stream videos, right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

332701 said:


> Thanks Shawn.
> 
> I assume it is also not possible to use an iPod Classic to stream videos, right?


No, not possible either.


----------



## pasa29 (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, not possible either.


how about the AV in and usb from the MINI

you can play over your Ipod or Iphone Movies..

The AV in is directly connected to the CIC Monitor, or in one of the Av in in the CIC (there are 3)

http://www.bmwetk.info/teile-katalo...M/Cooper SDX/ECE/L/N/2010/12/53278/61/61_2666

nr 5

i have to mention that it works in a e60, with cic and Combox Telematics

Maybe it will work the same way in the newer ones


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pasa29 said:


> how about the AV in and usb from the MINI
> 
> you can play over your Ipod or Iphone Movies..
> 
> ...


Sure, you could either retrofit 6NF and 6NR the OEM way with FBAS video connection from 6NF Base Plate to CIC, or you could replace the 6FL USB Aux-In connector with the USB AV-In connector from the Mini Cooper, and run FBAS Video connection from 6FL to CIC.


----------



## pasa29 (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sure, you could either retrofit 6NF and 6NR the OEM way with FBAS video connection from 6NF Base Plate to CIC, or you could replace the 6FL USB Aux-In connector with the USB AV-In connector from the Mini Cooper, and run FBAS Video connection from 6FL to CIC.


:thumbup:

thats what he has to do


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sure, you could either retrofit 6NF and 6NR the OEM way with FBAS video connection from 6NF Base Plate to CIC, or you could replace the 6FL USB Aux-In connector with the USB AV-In connector from the Mini Cooper, and run FBAS Video connection from 6FL to CIC.


interested in having video in on my nav screen but you lost me at 'sure'...can you maybe explain what is needed maybe even a link to the part??? and what is FBAS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> interested in having video in on my nav screen but you lost me at 'sure'...can you maybe explain what is needed maybe even a link to the part??? and what is FBAS?


http://bimmerretrofit.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=62_66&product_id=68

http://www.bimmer-tech.net/shop/bmw...eddrive-retrofits/6nr-connecteddrive-retrofit


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

thx i am aware to that, i just thought there is another way to have direct av in without combox


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> thx i am aware to that, i just thought there is another way to have direct av in without combox


Not that I know of, so in your case you would need both a Combox and Connected Drive retrofits.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

pasa29 said:


> how about the AV in and usb from the MINI
> 
> you can play over your Ipod or Iphone Movies..
> 
> ...


I went to the dealer yesterday to test exactly that with a test cable from the dealer. Result: Same as with USB, just audio, no video. I've tested with an iPod Classic 80GB and MP4 files on it, which are visible on the small iPod display. Did I get you right, with the nr5 thing is should work?


----------



## pasa29 (Feb 12, 2013)

How did you test it? I doubt that you Connected the Av in to the Monitor or CIC. What have you think that would happen without the right connection?

Edit: how did you connect you Ipod with your car?

Why dont you just buy a Snap in Media along with the GroundPlate and make it just the way it should be?!

Btw. Do you got a Combox?


----------



## albloushi (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

It is possible for me to have this feature by coding? I don't know what is CIC. My car is BMW F02 750iL 2011. I have full entertainment feature.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albloushi said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is possible for me to have this feature by coding? I don't know what is CIC. My car is BMW F02 750iL 2011. I have full entertainment feature.


Sorry, but no. You have CIC iDrive system, and for this you need the new NBT iDrive system.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

some interesting side note, it turns out you dont need the 6NR FSC to have video playback functionality, just run the 2 wires from your base plate/mini usb module to the head unit and add 6NR into your VO and code HU_CIC. the APPs doesnt show on idrive due to lack of the FSC code but the video playback works.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Nison said:


> some interesting side note, it turns out you dont need the 6NR FSC to have video playback functionality, just run the 2 wires from your base plate/mini usb module to the head unit and add 6NR into your VO and code HU_CIC. the APPs doesnt show on idrive due to lack of the FSC code but the video playback works.


That's great. Do the videos coming from your iPhone appear horizontally stretched on the iDrive display? I discovered that setting TV Out on the iPhone to Widescreen will remove the stretching but it needs to be done every time the car starts up. Do you know whether this can be fixed through coding?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## NeRkO20 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am writing here because it should be the same way on my E60 as on a F10. I want to play Video from Ipod so I need a solution how to get the "video" on my CIC.

I have alredy: CIC, Combox, Internet, BMW Live, Cover, Apps...and all the FSCs needed
There is a way with Chinch and switchable Aux-In but i would prefer the way with the USB/AV-In from Mini.
I don´t understand why I have to do the wiring like in the picture??
If I use the Mini USB/AV-In souldn´t it be enough to put the FBAS from the USB/AV-In to the CIC? Why using the Aux-In via Combox? Sound from Ipod is running via USB. Shouldn´t it be the same with Video?

Or do I need in that case to wire Aux-In from Combox to the Mini USB/AV-In and then from there FBAS to CIC, and do coding.

Sorry for my bad english.

Thanks


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

*thanks shawn*



shawnsheridan said:


> Sure, you could either retrofit 6NF and 6NR the OEM way with FBAS video connection from 6NF Base Plate to CIC, or you could replace the 6FL USB Aux-In connector with the USB AV-In connector from the Mini Cooper, and run FBAS Video connection from 6FL to CIC.


i kno this is old but until i do my nbt evo retro i wanna do this since its not that expensive and im working on getting my full led lci modules so funds alittle tight but i wanna ask if this will work with combox and hu entry? if so do u have alil more info like what pins i connect fbas cable to on usb or go to the combox from usb or to back of hu or if its possible at all. thanks alot shawn for all ur help n dedication across multiple forums and many years.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jhnblckwood said:


> i kno this is old but until i do my nbt evo retro i wanna do this since its not that expensive and im working on getting my full led lci modules so funds alittle tight but i wanna ask if this will work with combox and hu entry? if so do u have alil more info like what pins i connect fbas cable to on usb or go to the combox from usb or to back of hu or if its possible at all. thanks alot shawn for all ur help n dedication across multiple forums and many years.


No, not possible with ENTRY Head Unit.


----------

